# Bobina de inverter, reparar hilo.



## wblack (May 9, 2018)

Hola compis tengo una duda ya que se me está haciendo difícil conseguir la bobina. Tengo la bobina de un inverter de laptop y el hilo que está casi llegando a la pata de contacto se me ha cortado.¿ Es posible la reparación? Os dejo foto.

Saludos 

Cómo se ve en la imagen es la tercera línea


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2018)

Totalmente, con mucho cuidado hay que quitar el esmalte del extremo del cable, si el extremo libre esta estañado mejor!!!, entonces tomas el sobrante de una resistencia de 1/8 arrollas cuidadosamente un extremo, previo a quitar el extremo de cable roto, una vez solado, el terminal de resistencia acomodas para que hilo y terminal queden juntos a la par, estañas con cuidado y listo! asunto solucionado


----------



## wblack (May 9, 2018)

:O no entiendo bien te lo agradezco mucho. Tengo UE sacar de un fusible el filamento no? Qué puede ocurrir si pongo filamento de más o cualquier otra cosa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2018)

Fijate que podés cortar el film protector amarillento y desenroscar una vuelta-espira en el tercer carrete , con lo cual te sobrará alambre para hacer una reparación mas original y sin remiendos , luego reparas el film con cinta Scotch.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2018)

MMM en este tipo de transformador una vuelta es muy significativa, puede acarrear problemas luego, yo no quitaria una vuelta, si lo hace prolijo no debe ni siquiera notarse, por otro lado, quien va a mirar dentro de una laptop? y mucho menos sacar la bobina, ya que la parte que muestra es la que va hacia el impreso, a eso no lo vera nadie, así que no tiene sentido agregar problemas por una cuestión cosmética, incluso he visto reparaciones donde se hace un tubito  arroyado de alambre finito, introducir el tubito así formado calentar y estañar..............


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2018)

Eso sería válido para el primario que tiene pocas espiras , en cambio el secundario fijate que tiene 5 carretes repletos de espiras.

Las espiras en el tercer y cuarto carrete fueron sólo hechas para acercarse más a la conexión de la tercera pata 

No hay que quitar ningún carrete ni desarmar nada, solo desenroscar una vuelta.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 9, 2018)

Hola, en la imagen se ve claramente el corte, tan sólo añadir un terminal para que haga puente hasta la pata de conexión cómo comenta panda, y listo.
Quitar la cubierta, puede representar que a la menor torpeza corte varios hilos si se encuentran pegados con esmalte, es tan fino, que al manipularlo puede cortarse.
PD, una vuelta más o menos, no cambiará las cosas siendo que tiene miles de vueltas. Yo intentaría la 1ra. opción, es mucho menos invasiva!


----------



## wblack (May 9, 2018)

Pues chicos sois unos cracks mañana veo que le puedo hacer y os digo  gracias. Pero igual estoy por hacer lo de la vuelta. Si decís que no va a pasar nada... Si no compro una resistencia. Ya que no puedo poner otra cosa veo. Algún hilo de algún cable no se puede? 

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2018)

Si un hilo de cable servirá perfectamente.
Porque digo  que una vuelta en un choper puede ser demasiado, porque no hay  miles de vueltas, en estas fuentes cuanto más alta la frecuencia de trabajo más pequeño el transformador, llegando a veces a un vuelta por volt o menos,
En las notebook  todo esta calculado al límite, por lo tanto eso es más importante que quede original.


----------



## wblack (May 10, 2018)

Hola compis éste es el resultado. Pero me ha comenzado a echar humo dejo foto de cómo quedó.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2018)

Empecemos de cero . . .

¿ Por que habías quitado la bobina ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 10, 2018)

Hola, estamos hablando del primario o secundario del transformador? Porque al parecer corresponde al secundario.


----------



## wblack (May 10, 2018)

Sí. La quité porque como dije el hilo estaba roto y el inverter no funcionaba. Hay dos iguales no sé si es el secundario


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 10, 2018)

Buenas, ¿foto del otro transformador?

Sin adentrarnos en el pegote de estaño, que puede haber recalentado el barníz y derivar al otro bobinado, ¿eso estaba así? ¿el cable externo va a ahí?


----------



## wblack (May 11, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

Leiste ? Que levantes un poco el pegote de estaño a ver si no atravesó el aislante amarillo


----------



## wblack (May 11, 2018)

No no lo ha atravesado. De igual forma el humo no venía de ahí si no de al principio de la bobina donde tiene las dos conexiones y no las 5


----------



## sergiot (May 11, 2018)

Ojo que si en la soldadura te queda una es propensa a tener fugas de alta tensión por el efecto de punta, ese es el secundario y llega casi a 1000V.


----------



## wblack (May 13, 2018)

Volveré a soldar a ver qué ocurre ya que todavía no quiero probar la segunda opción que es quitar una vuelta .
SSaludos


----------



## ricbevi (May 14, 2018)

Puedes volver a "aislar" la soldadura pintando todo lo echo con pintura de uñas que no tengan partículas metálicas(brillos) en su composición.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## pandacba (May 14, 2018)

Puedes poner entre los devanados y la soldadura una cinta de fibra y hacer mucho más prolija esa soldadura, es monstruosa, demasiado estaño, tiene que ser bien prolija.
Amén de eso, antes que insistir con ella debes verificar el resto del material si salio humo hay algo que esta dañado y posiblemente en ese punto el alambre estaba muy delgado y oficio de fusible


----------



## wblack (May 22, 2018)

Al final la bobina se me ha roto del todo. Alguien sabe donde puedo sacar una igual? 

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2018)

Que sucedió? como es posible que se rompa toda?


----------



## wblack (May 22, 2018)

Ld hice un poco de fuerza y se me ha partido por la mitad


----------



## 24HTDE (May 22, 2018)

D.E.P.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 22, 2018)

¿Has preguntado en las tiendas de electrónica de la zona?
O mejor aún, en tiendas o tallers de informática, incluso puede que tengan alguno de reciclaje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2018)

wblack dijo:


>


 
También podrías , dependiendo de tu habilidad , desarmar esos dos bobinados con cuidado , guardar el cable , pegar ferrita con cianoacrilato , idem con el carrete y rearmar.

Si o si deberás hacer un plano de conexiones de ambos bobinados y  el sentido de giro (por las dudas)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> También podrías , dependiendo de tu habilidad , desarmar esos dos bobinados con cuidado , guardar el cable , pegar ferrita con cianoacrilato , idem con el carrete y rearmar.
> 
> Si o si deberás hacer un plano de conexiones de ambos bobinados y  el sentido de giro (por las dudas)


Bue....tenia que soldar un cable y partio  la bobina por la mitad...
Yo no esperaria que esa idea funcione...


----------

